# Harleigh :D



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

What do you do in the Florida 100 degree weather? Harleigh has it down pat! 

First, you have to get good and hot by fetching millions of tennis balls.

















































Then you jump in and out of the pool... while fetching more tennis balls.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Then its time to water-log the tennis ball and eat the water.









































Finally - you have to shake water everywhere and jump onto mom aka person holding expensive camera.

























Ah - this is the life!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

CUTTE!!!:biggrin: My boys would love me SOO much if I had their kiddie pool right now! However I havent found any in stock around here!:tape::yuck:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that is a very smart dog!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!! Sounds Perfect!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Love Harleigh!! She knows how to have a good time! Great pictures Nikki :smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Such a good looking dog. Just...so good looking. 

I love the photos of him shaking off the water. Heeheehee.


----------

